# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  syslog from remote hosts

## pathfinder

Θελω να φτιαξω εναν Syslog σερβερ για να μου ερχονται τα traps και τα μηνυματα απο τα διαφορα μηχανηματα που εχω στον σερβερ...εχω ενεργοποιησει τον Syslogd αλλα δεν μπορω πως να δεχομαι μηνυματα απο τα μηχανηματα και το καθενα να αποθηκεύεται σε ξεχωριστο αρχειο πχ router.log, pc.log...ktlp


αν ειναι κανεις και ξερει απο linux either bsd ας μιλησει περικαλω!!  ::

----------


## trendy

Εγώ για τα logs του zyxel μου χρησιμοποιήσα τη γραμμή


```
local7.debug                                            /var/log/zyxel
```

για το log facility local7.
Λογικά θα μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## pathfinder

> Εγώ για τα logs του zyxel μου χρησιμοποιήσα τη γραμμή
> 
> 
> ```
> local7.debug                                            /var/log/zyxel
> ```
> 
> για το log facility local7.
> Λογικά θα μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι αντίστοιχο.


Ναι οκ μονο αυτο χρειαζεται ? δεν χρειαζεται να πεις στον syslogd να περνει τα μηνυματα απο τους remote hosts?

----------


## angel13

νομίζω είναι η επιλογή -r για να δέχεται remote μηνύματα

----------


## pathfinder

> νομίζω είναι η επιλογή -r για να δέχεται remote μηνύματα


ναι εχω βρει για το freeBSD οτι ειναι 

syslogd -a IP_ADDRESS αλλα δεν παιζει


η μαλλον ξερει κανεις οτι αν γινει reboot το μηχανημα θα παίξει η θα παει στα Default?

----------


## trendy

Η επιλογή -a σου επιτρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις και άλλα sockets. To -r είναι για να δέχεται remote logs. Δε χρειάζεται reboot, δεν είναι windows, απλώς να κάνεις restart τον daemon με το σωστό όρισμα.

----------


## pathfinder

Τελικα το βρήκα! αλλά εχω ενα αλλο προβλημα.

Ολα τα μηνυματα σκανε στο /var/log/message

ενω εγω θέλω να σκάνε σε διαφορετικό πχ /var/log/router.log

αναλόγα το local που θα στέλνει το εκαστοτε μηχανάκι και θέλω να πηγαίνει σε διαφορετικο αρχειο!

----------


## ianos

> Τελικα το βρήκα! αλλά εχω ενα αλλο προβλημα.
> 
> Ολα τα μηνυματα σκανε στο /var/log/message
> 
> ενω εγω θέλω να σκάνε σε διαφορετικό πχ /var/log/router.log
> 
> αναλόγα το local που θα στέλνει το εκαστοτε μηχανάκι και θέλω να πηγαίνει σε διαφορετικο αρχειο!


O κλασσικός syslogd server δεν σου δίνει πολλές επιλογές γιαυτό. Δοκίμασε το syslogd-ng το οποίο υπάχει στα ports. Μπορεί να κάνει αυτό που θές και με λίγη δουλειά ακόμα και άλλα πολλά.

http://www.balabit.com/products/syslog-ng/

Ianos

----------


## pathfinder

Ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμάσω στο σπιτι!

Ξερει κανεις το μικρομπρικι τι μηνυματα στελνει local? ???

----------


## ocean

Ξέρω οτι είναι λιγό παλιό το original post αλλα....
Σε πρόσφατο FreeBSD version (5.XX, 6.XX) κανε τα εξής

στο /etc/rc.conf:



```
syslogd_flags="-a *mydomain.gr:*"
```

στο /etc/syslog.conf (πρόσθεσε κάτω κατω):



```
!*
+*
+remotemachine.mydomain.gr:*
*.*                                                        /var/log/remotemachine.log
```

Τέλος δώσε:

/etc/rc.d/syslogd stop
/etc/rc.d/syslogd start

and RTFM as always...

----------


## andreas

κοιτα και τον syslog-ng  ::

----------

